# speaker wire ?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Changing front passenger speaker now and both wires are yellow with 2 black stripes thru them. How do I know which is pos ?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

has anyone changed the stock speaks on the non pioneer and had an improvement in sound? I cannot believe i spent time swapping out speakers to have it sound like a tin can now which is forcing me to buy sub.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

What brand did you go with? Also it's more than likely not the speakers based on your original post. If you have the polarities crossed it will cause them to sound bad.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

30 watt rms pioneers. its possible the front right may be reversed due to both wires being yellow with a black stripe.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I know your pain. Hopefully trying that will be better. I don't have access to ONDemand or ALLDATA currently so sorry I can't be more help. Good luck!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this is what im getting to give the car some decent bass, im almost 40 and dont want to be heard a block away!! from the reviews it looks like this will compliment my new pioneers speakers and give me what ive been looking for.
Amazon.com: Bazooka BTA850FH Big EZ Bass Amplified Subwoofer Kit: Electronics


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

The issue with your new speakers is that Pioneers are not that good. Did you get components or coaxials?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Vulgar_Display said:


> The issue with your new speakers is that Pioneers are not that good. Did you get components or coaxials?


 
i got coaxials. The reason i got the pioneers is they were the only ones that are 6.5's and have 30rms which is the closest i saw to the factory speakers. im crossing my fingers that with the sub added it will be a perfect combo of having good mids and highs up front with the bass in the trunk.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

The stock speakers and the upgradeable pioneer speakers from chevy are the same. The only difference is that with the pioneer upgrade they also add the front center, rear 6x9 speakers, and amp.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my aftermarket pioneers look absolutely nothing like the stock speakers.. stock speakers are paper and are featherweights..


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> The stock speakers and the upgradeable pioneer speakers from chevy are the same. The only difference is that with the pioneer upgrade they also add the front center, rear 6x9 speakers, and amp.


 
I added two 6 x 9 speakers to my LS and an amp which I mounted under the rear deck. I picked up the signal for my amp from the speakers in the rear doors. To make this setup work I used a line converter to go from the four door speaker wires to RCA style connectors. I then used a signal isolator to eliminate alternator noise. Easy as cake...:th_coolio:

BTW I didn't use expensive speakers for the 6x9s nor replace the stock speakers. Been there done that and for me at least better components didn't help with a stock head unit.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> my aftermarket pioneers look absolutely nothing like the stock speakers.. stock speakers are paper and are featherweights..


Are you talking about the aftermarket Pioneer speaker Chevy provides or aftermarket Pioneers you purchased on your own? I've looked into upgrading to the Chevy/Pioneer 6x9s (which run right around $40 each) and the parts guy at my dealer showed me that the stock door speakers are the same as Pioneer door speakers that Chevy provides with the audio upgrade.


----------

